# advice for saudi aramco package



## dimkatsar

Hello,
I am currently exploring new opportunities in the Saudi Arabia.Basically, i would like to know some more info about Saudi Aramco.
I am 37,married,no children yet.
I am currently working as Network Engineer in a telecoms provider , i have western passport (not uk or american) and i possess 11+yrs of exp in this field. 

My brief profile is this:
CCNA R&S,CCNP R&S,CCSP,CCNP Security,MCP,HCNE,ITILv3 Foundation,Prince2 Foundation.
BSc in Electrical & Electronic Engineering, United Kingdom.
MSc in Telecoms & Computer Network Engineering, United Kingdom,London.

What would a good salary package be for me and my wife in order to have a descent life and have savings at the same time?. 

What is the norm package offer from Saudi Aramco for expats?.
thank you!


----------



## Hassanjacob

I cant really put fixed numbers for your request. 

Starting salary in Saudi Aramco is about 10,000 SR for fresh graduates. So with your experience I would say you should be expecting somewhere along the lines of 20,000-30,000 as basic salary. If I was off then that is due to my lack of understanding to your experience and what grade level aramco offers to you.


----------



## dimkatsar

Hassanjacob said:


> I cant really put fixed numbers for your request.
> 
> Starting salary in Saudi Aramco is about 10,000 SR for fresh graduates. So with your experience I would say you should be expecting somewhere along the lines of 20,000-30,000 as basic salary. If I was off then that is due to my lack of understanding to your experience and what grade level aramco offers to you.


From your opinion, how much it would cost me per month for living in general? we are two, no children yet.
If i was offered lets say 30k/month with all expenses paid (tickets,house/house bills,schools,medical) then would this amount allow me to have a descent life and save money at the same time?.
thank you


----------



## Hassanjacob

Yes you should live very comfortably with 30,000

Here are a summary of expenses that should give you an idea:

Internet "200SR a month" 

Phone. "300SR for both plans"

Food including resturant outing "3000 SR"

Fuel "200 SR" which accounts for leasure travels to bahrain. "Full tank typically doesnt exceed 25 SR"

Electricity if not covered "300 SR" assuming a large apartment and regular cooking.

So 4000-5000 should establish the essential costs. The rest are personal expenses/savings.


----------



## dimkatsar

Hassanjacob said:


> Yes you should live very comfortably with 30,000
> 
> Here are a summary of expenses that should give you an idea:
> 
> Internet "200SR a month"
> 
> Phone. "300SR for both plans"
> 
> Food including resturant outing "3000 SR"
> 
> Fuel "200 SR" which accounts for leasure travels to bahrain. "Full tank typically doesnt exceed 25 SR"
> 
> Electricity if not covered "300 SR" assuming a large apartment and regular cooking.
> 
> So 4000-5000 should establish the essential costs. The rest are personal expenses/savings.


you mean 3000SR for cooking and eating out in restaurants as well?.not bad at all 
regarding phone expense, what do you mean "for both plans"?
can you suggest me a good car company for buying new cars?
how much it would cost me to get from abqaiq to bahrain for a weekend by car or by bus?.are the restaurants and hotels expensive in bahrain?. how much i would need typically for a weekend for me and my wife?.

so i suppose i could save a lot actually!  that is good news.
thank you for your help my friend.have a nice day.


----------



## Parvez1

thre r so many good car companies over here...for toyota abdullatif jamil and for for al jazeera etc...once u reach here u will get info abt this..also as per ur package u can save huge amount of money here...


----------



## byki

*job opportunites/vaccancies*

good day people,
i was wondering how to apply for a good job in the middle east. i have about 4yrs experience working with shell petroleum Development company in Nigeria as community project supervisor/coordinator and i have been thinking of exploring new opportunities in the middle east. but don't know a company with good salary structure. can someone with a good heart give me suggestion which will be very much appreciated.


----------

